# Cruze diesel should be recalled.



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm reading your posts.....but you have not had a problem with your car.......and, the odds are, you won't.

Try to remember that the two types of posters are those that are having a concern, or those who are very pleased and want to learn as much as possible to remain so.

Because of this, it is easy, when reading posts about failures, to believe 'They all do that'......forgetting about the thousands of like vehicles that have had no problems.

And, if I may, What is it you think should be recalled.......the whole car, or a component?

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> The amount of emissions system problems makes it worse than VW really. There appears to be a engineering issue that can't be fixed by technicians at the dealer level.


I reject your sweeping statements. So does the EPA. 

I haven't a problem with mine. Just one sensor replaced at no charge and that was it. 45,000 miles and going strong. 

On what grounds do you found your assertions?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

A recall is typically for a specific part that isn't functioning as intended and is a safety risk. I received a recall notice recently for an O2 sensor replacement. They'll replace it and reprogram the ECM when the part is available. Although there have been a wide range of emissions problems reported, they aren't affecting enough cars to issue a general recall for the entire emissions system.

What year is your Diesel? How many miles? If there's anything wrong with it then it's likely still under warranty and they'll get it fixed for you. If you're having trouble with a specific dealer then contact Chevy Customer Support here on the forum. They can help clear up the problem.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> The amount of emissions system problems makes it worse than VW really. There appears to be a engineering issue that can't be fixed by technicians at the dealer level.


You obviously don't fully understand what VW did, they made there cars when tested appear to meet the emissions standards when in test mode. Regular driving like we do they were emitting up to 40 times the pollution in test mode so they designed a TDI to cheat and we all suffer because of it. This is very serious and against the law in United States.

gm made a car that meets the standards and is having some issues with emissions on some cars. Some of the issues are related to dealers not putting in correct oil, correct amount of oil, and in some cases lack of training to properly determine issues with the cars, part of that is the CTD is a low volume car and some dealers may only service one or two ctds. So your premise and statement is just without any merit.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just checked the OP's prior posts. He bought a 2014 CTD a few months ago with 22,000 miles on it and a check engine light on. 

Emotion over logic - a phrase he's used more than once to describe himself. On that I tend to agree with. His posts speak for themselves. 

One thing l'm curious about is did the OP exercise his due diligence and speak to the prior owner(s) to find out why they dumped a car after a year? Like was it lemon lawed or a factory buy back?

My mother used to always say that people don't get rid of good cars.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Tomko, 

Mom never met me.......I have a very long history of selling/trading problem free cars.

ie: See my post in the Cruze birthday thread.

Rob


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> I just checked the OP's prior posts. He bought a 2014 CTD a few months ago with 22,000 miles on it and a check engine light on.
> 
> Emotion over logic - a phrase he's used more than once to describe himself. On that I tend to agree with. His posts speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


as I recall the OP was fixing stuff on his car that was really a warranty item, thought he knew more than his dealer, which could be possible but not likely. I wouldn't buy a CTD with a CEL on personally.

as for your mother, that's a great statement but probably doesn't apply to me. I trade cars sometimes too often for something to do. I love my CTD my only issue is the seats are not as comfy as I would prefer. My 20 year old f150 seat is more comfortable. Oh I digress. :grin:


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Its a 2014 Cruze Diesel. I bought it used a month ago with a check engine light on at purchase. Vehicle has had a history of repairs done the previous owner likely got rid of it because it was in the shop every few thousand miles. The car has 23,000 miles on it now. I know that over the corse of ownership the car will be in the shop a lot. Not due to wear and tear, but enginering issues. I bought it figuring I can fix it for good, I might be wrong about that, we will see. I am a dealer tech after all. I do know in the corse of a month the car has had multiple DTC'S the exhaust temperature codes appear to be gone now. Now a NOX sensor 1 code shows up, NOX sensor 2 was repalced 10,000 miles ago. The car has less than 30,000 miles on it and has been at the dealer for exhaust aftertreatment issues every few thousand miles since new. (as reported by carfax) Maybe this perticular car is a bad egg? More than likely the car was not properly sorted before bing sold.
GM has a history of that.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the car over all but its going to be at the dealer a lot. Cars should not have so many issues with so low of miles and age.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> Tomko,
> 
> Mom never met me.......I have a very long history of selling/trading problem free cars.
> 
> ...


And from your posts about your fleet I'd hazard to guess that the only reason you're trading perfectly good cars is you don't have Jay Leno's hanger space.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> I like the car over all but its going to be at the dealer a lot. Cars should not have so many issues with so low of miles and age.


Some cars do have chronic issues just like humans. My guess and only a guess is the car wasn't properly serviced, wrong type of oil, too much oil, etc and techs that may not be properly trained. Only speculation on my part. I watch the dealer service my car so I know I get the correct oil and amount. Hope you get your issues sorted out.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> I like the car over all but its going to be at the dealer a lot. Cars should not have so many issues with so low of miles and age.


I'm guessing the original owner shares this point of view.


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

The 2014 CTD that I bought last October 2015 was a GM Buyback due to very strong California Lemon Law after two failed attempts at repairing life-threatening defects. It was only an O2 sensor issue. It was fixed and tested for 200 miles without an issue. Of course the price went down to only 15,600 dollars with only 23K and now logged over 33K without a problem until I took it to a one man shop to replace transmission fluid to AMSOIL. He lifted my car to do the work but found there is a very small leak coming out of transmission o-ring seal where driver side axle goes in. So the process is on hold until it is fixed. I took it to dealership cuz it is under warranty. So I got a rental car from Enterprise, due to warranty policy, it has to be a CHEVY rental cars so I happened to rent a 2016 gas Cruze that comes with Eco’s 1.4L turbo. Comparison of Cruzes, is that the diesel-powered CTD is the more satisfying drive. This comes as a bit of a surprise: While it was easy to envisage that the CTD’s little oil burner would be livelier than the base LS’s thoroughly pedestrian 138-horsepower 1.8L four, that it has more get up and go — substantially, even — than the turbocharged Eco engine is surprising. The Eco’s 1.4-litre turbo — also with 138-hp but with more torque, 148 pound-feet versus 125 — has deservedly garnered praise as much for its comportment as its frugality. Nonetheless, it was immediately apparent that the CTD’s 2.0L high-pressure turbodiesel’s 151 horsepower and the claimed 264 lb.-ft. (280 lb.-ft. for short bursts) of torque provided more urge than either of the Cruze’s other engines. It’s more than a little odd to think of the diesel as the sportiest engine in a lineup so my result is that CTD proves to be the superior ride in the lineup!


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> Its a 2014 Cruze Diesel. I bought it used a month ago with a check engine light on at purchase. Vehicle has had a history of repairs done the previous owner likely got rid of it because it was in the shop every few thousand miles.


So you bought a car with a history of problems, and it's GM's fault.

Neat.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a CTD I bought new in 2012, 161hp and 266f/lbs torque and I have never been let down by it. There was a minor transmission leak at the only warranty work. The surge tank was replaced as a recall, but never gave me any problems before it was replaced. My daughter also has a 2015 1.6T Cruze hatchback with 177hp and a manual transmission and it is a far cry from the 1.4T it replaced.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> The amount of emissions system problems makes it worse than VW really. There appears to be a engineering issue that can't be fixed by technicians at the dealer level.


can`t compare VW to the cruze. if VW had played by the rules they would also of had the DEF system in witch case they may of had possibly the same issues. if GM had cheated the same as VW then you could compare the two.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

These problems are not uncommon for the US Cruze Diesel. GM has a history of releasing vehicles half baked. Not trying to hurt any ones feelings... That is the truth.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> These problems are not uncommon for the US Cruze Diesel. GM has a history of releasing vehicles half baked. Not trying to hurt any ones feelings... That is the truth.


Why did you buy a GM car if your thoughts are true to you? I won't let you swipe at GM when you bought a Cruze with a CEL on and had chronic problems, you had no idea what they were or even requested the dealer fix the CEL prior to purchase. Then because you were excited at first while CTD is under warranty you start replacing sensors because of I don't know why and then you don't fix your cars issues and then you want to swipe at GM and have the view your car is worse than VW fiasco that effects close to 600k cars in US and millions of cars across the globe I respectfully don't find your views to have legit merit. I would be frustrated if I had emissions issues as well but to get on here and rant and rave about GM doesn't help your cause in my view. Please take your car to a Chevrolet dealer and get the darn thing fixed while under warranty. I am just one Cruze owner that loves his car and getting frustrated over your statements that make so little sense.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

oilburner said:


> can`t compare VW to the cruze. if VW had played by the rules they would also of had the DEF system in witch case they may of had possibly the same issues. if GM had cheated the same as VW then you could compare the two.


Even without playing by the rules VW has had its fair share of issues with the TDI, many of them emissions related. Frequent regens, DPFs that fail or need to be replaced at 120,000 miles, cylinder wash and fuel dilution, no to mention fuel pumps that threaten to destroy your entire fuel system at the cost of nearly if not five figures...

In fact, nearly ALL diesels (Ram, Ford, GM, VW, BMW, Jeep, etc,) have had teething issues with newer diesel emissions systems. They are very complex systems.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am just one Cruze owner that loves his car and getting frustrated over your statements that make so little sense.


I'm starting to get the feeling OP is just trolling and this is what he's trying to get out of the people replying.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Ahh. Never mind. Not trolling. Im done with this thread.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out this thread and your issue. The thread is obviously a frustration thread but what I honestly cannot figure out is why anyone would buy a car, new or used, that has a Check Engine Light on at the time of sale as you claimed to have done. It is very possible that your specific car has an underlying issue that needs to be addressed. It is under full B2B warranty based on miles and age and you should be able to get any Chevy dealership to work on it. Whether or not they can fix it will depend on how good the mechanic is and whether or not the dealership will call GM TAC to get assistance.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> I reject your sweeping statements. So does the EPA.
> 
> I haven't a problem with mine. Just one sensor replaced at no charge and that was it. 45,000 miles and going strong.
> 
> On what grounds do you found your assertions?


 Wow you're a regular Canadian Melvin Belli! How the prominent Attorney made it on an episode of Star Trek is an intergalactic mystery!

*Melvin Mouron Belli (July 29, 1907 – July 9, 1996)[SUP][1][/SUP] was a prominent American lawyer known as "The King of Torts" and by insurance companies as "Melvin Bellicose". He had many celebrity clients, including Zsa Zsa Gabor, Errol Flynn,Chuck Berry, Muhammad Ali, The Rolling Stones, Jim Bakker and Tammy Faye Bakker, Martha Mitchell, Lana Turner, Tony Curtis, and Mae West. He won over $600,000,000 (U.S.) in judgments during his legal career.[SUP][1][/SUP] He was also the attorney of Jack Ruby, who shot Lee Harvey Oswald for the assassination of President John F. Kennedy.*


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

In these parts calling someone a Melvin is considered pejorative. Kind of like calling somebody a squid or a nerd. But you wouldn't have known that and I knew the Melvin you mentioned right away. That girl was cute. 

My thing is that people need to accept responsibility for what they post. If they can neither substantiate their opinions - or retract them - then they should be openly challenged. Just because they post under a pseudonym doesn't excuse them.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I cant believe no one liked his last post stating he was done with this thread LOL


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> I cant believe no one liked his last post stating he was done with this thread LOL


Best laugh of my day!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Tomko said:


> In these parts calling someone a Melvin is considered pejorative. Kind of like calling somebody a squid or a nerd.


I can see that, like calling somebody a "Herbert"!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I reject your sweeping statements. So does the EPA.
> 
> I haven't a problem with mine. Just one sensor replaced at no charge and that was it. 45,000 miles and going strong.
> 
> On what grounds do you found your assertions?


the sensor was replaced for fun?

no....you had a problem.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> These problems are not uncommon for the US Cruze Diesel. GM has a history of releasing vehicles half baked. Not trying to hurt any ones feelings... That is the truth.


Just for the record, I have nearly 162K miles on my 2014 Cruze diesel. It continues to be very reliable even with high miles. In fact, I have not needed to replace any emissions systems components in the past 100K miles. (I did need an exhaust gas temp sensor at 61K miles, but that's it.) That blows your "half baked" theory out of the water.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

obermd said:


> I've been trying to figure out this thread and your issue. The thread is obviously a frustration thread but what I honestly cannot figure out is why anyone would buy a car, new or used, that has a Check Engine Light on at the time of sale as you claimed to have done. It is very possible that your specific car has an underlying issue that needs to be addressed. It is under full B2B warranty based on miles and age and you should be able to get any Chevy dealership to work on it. Whether or not they can fix it will depend on how good the mechanic is and whether or not the dealership will call GM TAC to get assistance.


 Because I'm a mechanic though I've been out of the dealer for a few years(GM only for 8 plus years not including Indy shops) and I figured that I could fix it easy. Only Cruze diesel on the island. Not quite as easy as hoped. Hopefully it's reparable. If the issue is on the engineering side nothing can be helped in the field. Cars been to two Chevy dealers since new. might have a project here.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

diesel said:


> Just for the record, I have nearly 162K miles on my 2014 Cruze diesel. It continues to be very reliable even with high miles. In fact, I have not needed to replace any emissions systems components in the past 100K miles. (I did need an exhaust gas temp sensor at 61K miles, but that's it.) That blows your "half baked" theory out of the water.


 I stand by my half baked "theory" GM has built some real gems over the years that keep mechanics bussy


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> I stand by my half baked "theory" GM has built some real gems over the years that keep mechanics bussy


We are talking specifically about the Cruze diesel here. I will agree with you that in the past GM may have released cars that weren't quite ready for prime time. The Cruze diesel hasn't been perfect, but once they are properly sorted, they are definitely good cars. I am not the only one on this forum who has had good luck with their CTD. Many have reported good experiences. Your particular car simply has not yet been properly sorted. 

Once somebody is able to identify the root cause and fix it, your car will most likely be reliable. By the way, have you checked the hose clamps on the intake? Also, you mention NOx sensor. I vaguely remember there being a TSB about that which involves reprogramming the fuel trim. Those who have had that done have reported no further issues. 

There are a lot of resources on this forum that can help you with just a little searching. I would personally like to see you get your car properly diagnosed and repaired so you can enjoy it like it was meant to be enjoyed.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> I stand by my half baked "theory" GM has built some real gems over the years that keep mechanics bussy


I can understand why prior to ownership with your background the check engine light probably didn't seem like a big deal with your background. For whatever the reasons the CEL on a Cruze diesel can be a big deal especially with a car that has chronic problems. The problem you seem to have is having a qualified dealer on the island to repair your car. Please reach out to the customer support team on the forum to help assist your dealer.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So next time any of my vehicles have one tiny issue, I am going to *demand* they be recalled, especially if I bought them with said problem. Oh no, the hood got a rock chip! RECALL, RECALL!!

Yeah...Cruze Diesel is more than fine...this isn't some half-assed diesel from the '80s.

This thread did give me a good chuckle, so thanks for that!


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Some one posted that there IS a recall in Canada for the cruze diesel. That's what made me think that, yeah, the cruze diesel may require a recall. Saying should be recalled and IS being recalled obviously creates different responses. 
Saying, should be recalled seems to hurt people's feelings.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> Some one posted that there IS a recall in Canada for the cruze diesel. That's what made me think that, yeah, the cruze diesel may require a recall. Saying should be recalled and IS being recalled obviously creates different responses.
> Saying, should be recalled seems to hurt people's feelings.


This is what you posted and what you have been called out for:



jkhawaii said:


> The amount of emissions system problems makes it worse than VW really. There appears to be a engineering issue that can't be fixed by technicians at the dealer level.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Ok. Comparing the Cruze diesel to VW hurt people's feelings. Perhaps that was a bad comparison? Though what I meant was a car with constant emmission systems faults is just as bad as a vehicle without some emissions equipment. Though that's the EPA requirements. 
Also, Vehicles get recalled for a lot of things. Even small things. Things that affect safety or emissions mostly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jkhawaii said:


> Because I'm a mechanic though I've been out of the dealer for a few years(GM only for 8 plus years not including Indy shops) and I figured that I could fix it easy. Only Cruze diesel on the island. Not quite as easy as hoped. Hopefully it's reparable. If the issue is on the engineering side nothing can be helped in the field. Cars been to two Chevy dealers since new. might have a project here.


In this case private message (PM) the Chevy Customer Care account here to get them to assist you. Dealerships frequently need to get GM TAC involved to get the parts for the CTD and unfortunately many dealerships don't seem to understand this. Instead they just throw parts at the car and/or place a part order only to be told it's on National Back Order. GM TAC seems to have the expertise and the sole ability to release parts for this car.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> Ok. Comparing the Cruze diesel to VW hurt people's feelings. Perhaps that was a bad comparison? Though what I meant was a car with constant emmission systems faults is just as bad as a vehicle without some emissions equipment. Though that's the EPA requirements.
> Also, Vehicles get recalled for a lot of things. Even small things. Things that affect safety or emissions mostly.


Just for the record, my feelings are not hurt in anyway. Perhaps there will be a recall for CTD emissions issue I dunno, comparing some emissions on CTD to VW cheating on emissions are two different things and was honestly just a stupid comparison that has no merit. And for the record, I am done reading your posts. I wish you the very best with you car and hope you can get it repaired properly.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Depends on the way you look at it. I dont find it that stupid at all. VW cheated. GM played by the rules but did not perfect the aftertreatment system. Both vehicles are poluting more. I still feel the CTD was not ready for customers more testing was needed. Thats my opinion and you are entitled to yours. 
It appears a ECM calibration may remedy this issue and replacment of any sensors affected. We will see. Time to bring the Cruze back in for a CEL. The Temp sensor appears to have repaired exhaust temperature related codes. Next is the NOX sensor #1. #2 Nox sensor was replaced a few thousand miles ago.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow.

Half baked? Maybe in the 80s or early 90s. If you want to get into it, BMW VANOS, Audi 2.7L TT turbos, VW 1.8T filled with incorrect oil leading to sludge, Toyota and their spider pests, Honda 2010 Civic, Fords 6.0L diesel, FCA's 1.4T Multi-air in the Fiat, Dart, and Renegade... I can go on with halfbaked examples to show you it is NOT a GM issue. Thing slip through testing. They might have 10 cars go for 100,000 miles so they collectively have 1M miles of testing. However, they sell 10k cars in the first year and that 1st year you have over 1 million miles spread out over that many cars. You will get bad ones.

I just purchased a 2014 CTD (weird use of letters coming from Cummins) with 22k miles on it. Number 7xx. Dealer serviced its whole life by 1 dealer, the one I purchased it from. Nothing has been done to this car except TSB's when it came in for service. Since my weekly commute is 740 miles, I hope this car remains trouble free.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I read most of the OP's posts here. Wow. So you bought a car KNOWING it had a CEL...but without knowing what was wrong??? And then you claim you're a tech, you try to fix it and can't... and it's the cars/GM's fault you bought the car and all CTD's are junk? Kind of like dating a girl who was already pregnant and complaining she had a kid.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I think if there was a force button like on BIG trucks there wouldn't be as much of a problem IMO. I learned this many yrs ago when I was pulling a 109,000 lbs. load up a crest on the highway had to pull over & was like WTF. now that is one of the 1st things I do in the morning & before I put her away FORCE REGEN. I'm waiting around doing pre-trips better than when I don't want regens.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

jkhawaii said:


> Depends on the way you look at it. I dont find it that stupid at all. VW cheated. GM played by the rules but did not perfect the aftertreatment system. Both vehicles are poluting more. I still feel the CTD was not ready for customers more testing was needed. Thats my opinion and you are entitled to yours.
> It appears a ECM calibration may remedy this issue and replacment of any sensors affected. We will see. Time to bring the Cruze back in for a CEL. The Temp sensor appears to have repaired exhaust temperature related codes. Next is the NOX sensor #1. #2 Nox sensor was replaced a few thousand miles ago.


It is unfortunate that you are having so many issues with your CTD. I have read through this thread and I do not believe that anybody has talked about what sort of driving you mostly do, city or highway? I wonder if a lack of highway driving is behind at least some of these emissions problems you are having?

I have owned my CTD for 18 months and 27,000+ CEL free miles. I drive mostly highway and this is more what these modern diesels are suited for to keep the emissions system happy. 

I have recieved the recall notice as well about a Position 1 NOx Sensor needing to be changed. As I have not had any issues I am not concerned, but they are admitting that it is not perfect. More likely the recall is to prevent a high number of part failures than an emissions issue. 

Your comparison of the CTD's (occasional) emissions CEL's and failing sensors to VW's (100% of all diesel vehicles) cheating software and lack of emissions system is absolutely rediculous and unfounded. If your CTD is throwing a CEL the emissions system is still functioning, when it gets to bad to function it will go into limp mode. The VW system is not there in the first place and is polluting constantly and it continues to this day.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

jkhawaii said:


> I like the car over all but its going to be at the dealer a lot. Cars should not have so many issues with so low of miles and age.



So, you're saying that just because you got a bad ( used one) that all of them should be recalled. In my business, that's called a non sequitur. You also can not equate VWs issues ( complete rat f#%^) versus some minor ones with the CTD. I don't see trial lawyers chasing CTD down like they are VW.


----------



## SMKS (Jun 15, 2015)

It's unfortunate to hear about some of the problems with the diesel. If it came with a manual it would be a car that really interests me.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just to reiterate to those who have newly joined the forum and stumbled upon this thread.... I have 163K miles on my Cruze diesel and although it has not been perfect, it has been very reliable and continues to be so. The issues people are having are parts quality issues, not engineering issues.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes. Move along. Nothing at all wrong with the Cruze. It's right up there with Toyota for reliability!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jkhawaii said:


> Yes. Move along. Nothing at all wrong with the Cruze. It's right up there with Toyota for reliability!


Well that's damning with faint praise. 

I don't recall any CTD taking off like a rocket and killing highway patrol officers and their family.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Did it ever leave you stranded? From what i read of your posts, it's all sensor issues and you purposely bought the car with an active CEL. You've owned the car and said it was repaired before through GM dealers. NO DOUBT many GM dealers were not ready for the sensor issues. But what I don't quite get is this...why did you buy the car? Cause you got it cheap probably...right? Well, I'm pretty sure I can find a late model used Toyota or any model car with multiple issues too on a dealer lot or from a private party and get it cheap. The difference between you and most of the people on this site is this...we wouldn't buy it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

So pull up your Huggies, wipe away the tears and get the car fixed and enjoy it...or don't fix it, which probably will be the case. Cause it seems you are really good at only one thing, complaining.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

But in fairness to the OP, most members here are not dealer techs like the OP is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jkhawaii said:


> Yes. Move along. Nothing at all wrong with the Cruze. It's right up there with Toyota for reliability!


Toyota still hasn't fixed their floormat problem for the mid-2000 years cars. My wife's Solara's drivers side OEM floormat keeps coming off the hooks and bunching up under the pedals. Fortunately there's enough space under the pedals for this to not be an issue. None of the three Cruze in my family have this issue.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

People in general think Toyota and Honda are the hallmarks of reliability, but they both have been having numerous quality issues lately. I mentioned in another post that the CV joint in my 2012 Civic took a crap at 50K-ish miles and failed to start 3 times, all under 1 year of ownership from new. Also, if anybody were to take a look over in the Honda Pilot forum at the 2016 Pilots, nobody would ever buy one. As I have said before, forums like this tend to attract car enthusiasts, and people who have problems with their car. All in all it's going to appear like there is a disproportionate number of problems with any particular car because of this. There is, of course the occasional person who just so happens to have that particular car. They probably come onto forums like this, read about "all the problems" and wonder if they made a mistake by buying the car!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> People in general think Toyota and Honda are the hallmarks of reliability, but they both have been having numerous quality issues lately. I mentioned in another post that the CV joint in my 2012 Civic took a crap at 50K-ish miles and failed to start 3 times, all under 1 year of ownership from new. Also, if anybody were to take a look over in the Honda Pilot forum at the 2016 Pilots, nobody would ever buy one. As I have said before, forums like this tend to attract car enthusiasts, and people who have problems with their car. All in all it's going to appear like there is a disproportionate number of problems with any particular car because of this. There is, of course the occasional person who just so happens to have that particular car. They probably come onto forums like this, read about "all the problems" and wonder if they made a mistake by buying the car!


2012-2015 Camry transmissions have been crapping out all over the place. Ours is starting to shudder. 

That in addition to the startup cam gear rattle that sounds like a dry engine starting up that they've had on multiple engines and failed to address. Ours has had that repaired twice now. 

Definitely not what they used to be known for. The 2002 has 150k on it and still drives just fine.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Speaking of Honda's...There's a girl I know who has a 2016 Honda Pilot. The hood vibrates and shakes so bad she thinks it's going to blow off the friggin car (SUV). It's been in for service 2 times so far...same end result, shaky hood. I drove it and it acts like it's loose but it's not. Very weird. It definitely makes you nervous seeing the hood buffet like that. I was definitely not impressed with his vehicle in any manner.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My friends 2014 honda accord has a rattle in the steering wheel air bag and they won't fix it until it completely breaks or sets a code. He also has had to get his 4 wheels replaced because the clear came off and his leather is already cracked so they replaced the leather on his drivers seat. $4300 covered under warranty.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomko said:


> But in fairness to the OP, most members here are not dealer techs like the OP is.


I am not a tech but I am also one to rip and rebuild engines, like the 2.2L Audi I5T I am doing right now.

That doesn't mean I buy a car, with a warranty, with an active CEL, and think I can do better than the dealership.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

oldestof11 said:


> I am not a tech but I am also one to rip and rebuild engines, like the 2.2L Audi I5T I am doing right now.
> 
> That doesn't mean I buy a car, with a warranty, with an active CEL, and think I can do better than the dealership.


5 bangers are awesome sounding motors.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I don't recall anyone saying there is nothing wrong with the Cruze ... As with any car maker that introduces something new, there's going to be growing pains. Think about how much time and money is spent getting a new airframe into action for the Air Force for example. There are thousands of hours of flight testing, electronics testing, etc., and yet when those first planes arrive and pilots start putting them through their paces, gremlins start to surface. It's just the way things are these days in the real world with all this new-age gadgetry that goes into a vehicle. YOU knowingly purchased a car with trouble codes present. So why is it that every CTD out there should be recalled? Recalls usually involve some form of safety factor at the core. Cruze Diesels sold around the world from the onset, but North America didn't see them until later in the production years. Perhaps GM when testing their vehicles did not think that a majority of people purchasing the Diesel variant would NOT be commuting longer distances, because let's face it ... the CTD is NOT the greatest for city mpg! The longer you run the diesel engine, the cleaner it burns, and less often there are regens required. The majority of CTD owners I've seen on this forum have praise for their cars, but they're also people who have REAL commutes to work, not this 10-15 mile crap. I'd buy a CTD in a heartbeat if it had a **** manual transmission! Which is why I'm waiting to see what 2017 brings with the Gen2 diesel. 
Get your car repaired, drive it like it's meant to be driven, i.e. longer distances, and then let us know how the car works for you. Instead of complaining, maybe YOU can be the genius that comes up with fixes to HELP others with similar issues, and dealership techs that lack diesel repair experience. You can be the savior! I'm actually HOPING to be a CTD Gen2 owner! (or Gen1 if there's no manual) cuz I'll get a KILLER DEAL on a 2 year old brand new car with under 100 miles on it :grin:


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> 5 bangers are awesome sounding motors.


Very exotic.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

my CTD had a bad starter relay about 20k miles, fixed myself. anyway, 28k and no issues with emissions so I don't see a pattern of issues or a need for a recall based on the variety of small problems of members. I still believe the people with recurring problems get an unqualified mechanic, the wrong oil or bad fuel, I guess we will never know. I have a fleet of a dozen cranes and semis with cat, and cummins engines with tier 3 and 4 emmissions, also 10 chevy 3500 diesel trucks all varying in age, oldest about 5 years old. the pickups are nearly problem free on the emissions side, yet the big trucks are the exact opposite, caterpillar couldn't even make tier 4 and pulled the truck engine division all together about 2010 in the midst of being a top player in the game. look online, many class action lawsuits pending for downtime, chronic faulty parts, towing, etc. cummins is even worse now because cat is out of the game and they have more of their engines out there. you cant caim warranty for employee labor, customers not getting a crane and having to wipe out invoice, loads not getting delivered, lost customers, cant put a price on it, I just had a 2011 freightliner with cummins lock out at a rest area, 5 mph limit, I did a manual regen, cleared codes, cycled ignition, this was day two after sending a truck to get the driver 3 hrs away on double time. paid tow truck $700 to tow 40 miles to dealer who couldn't look at it for 3 days, but,guess what? the tow truck dropped it at the dealer and all codes were cleared by just idling while being towed(to keep air built up for brakes to be released). every breakdown costs thousands and Emission lockouts because cranes idle all day and that's a catch 22. my point being, in my line of work, as strange as it seems, the big diesel truck mfgs are failing miserably, yet in comparison GM seems to have it figured out, youd have to witness it yourself to believe. feels like twilight zone at times. in 08 a new heavy spec semi added about $12,000 to the price just for emissions not to mention the future costs. our govt forces these almost unobtainable numbers on mfgs who are obviously not ready, even letting cat fail. unbelievable is all I can say


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spaycace said:


> I don't recall anyone saying there is nothing wrong with the Cruze ... As with any car maker that introduces something new, there's going to be growing pains. Think about how much time and money is spent getting a new airframe into action for the Air Force for example. There are thousands of hours of flight testing, electronics testing, etc., and yet when those first planes arrive and pilots start putting them through their paces, gremlins start to surface. It's just the way things are these days in the real world with all this new-age gadgetry that goes into a vehicle. YOU knowingly purchased a car with trouble codes present. So why is it that every CTD out there should be recalled? Recalls usually involve some form of safety factor at the core. Cruze Diesels sold around the world from the onset, but North America didn't see them until later in the production years. Perhaps GM when testing their vehicles did not think that a majority of people purchasing the Diesel variant would NOT be commuting longer distances, because let's face it ... the CTD is NOT the greatest for city mpg! The longer you run the diesel engine, the cleaner it burns, and less often there are regens required. The majority of CTD owners I've seen on this forum have praise for their cars, but they're also people who have REAL commutes to work, not this 10-15 mile crap. I'd buy a CTD in a heartbeat if it had a **** manual transmission! Which is why I'm waiting to see what 2017 brings with the Gen2 diesel.
> Get your car repaired, drive it like it's meant to be driven, i.e. longer distances, and then let us know how the car works for you. Instead of complaining, maybe YOU can be the genius that comes up with fixes to HELP others with similar issues, and dealership techs that lack diesel repair experience. You can be the savior! I'm actually HOPING to be a CTD Gen2 owner! (or Gen1 if there's no manual) cuz I'll get a KILLER DEAL on a 2 year old brand new car with under 100 miles on it :grin:


Some planes still chasing issues. When I was on Osan we had In flight or ground emergencies all the time. I went TDY once to an army base to guard a few that didn't make it back. 

Diesel been all over but US got the new DEF system that seem to have a few bugs here and there.


----------

